
Show HN: AWS Cost Reports Right in Slack with CloudForecast - toeknee123
https://cloudforecast.io/slack.html
======
toeknee123
Tony here! One of the co-founders of CloudForecast. We provide a daily report
that breaks down your AWS spend, allowing you to understand where your money
is going. Our reports are easy to read and helps your team ensure AWS costs do
not spiral out of control.

We launched last summer on ShowHN, got a few customers and great feedback from
the community:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17551796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17551796)

We just recently launched a new feature that brings our AWS cost reports into
your Slack. We’ve been beta testing this for 2 weeks with our customers and
we’re seeing different organizations (tech and non-tech) collaborate and
discuss our reports. It gives a way for your whole organization to have more
awareness around AWS cost.Pretty neat to see our product being used in a
different way then we thought it would!

Hacker News Special: We’ll double the length of your free trial for the next
week if you let us know you’re from HackerNews in our sign up form.

Happy to answer any questions or hear feedback. Looking forward to hearing
from you all!

